# Bodybuilders are Artistic Athletes



## savoiaj (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm Joe Savoia, former AAU/WBBG Competitive Bodybuilder, now an ACE-Certified Celebrity Personal Trainer. My background as a Fine Artist helps me to envision how my clients will transform their physical images over time. To me, the Bodybuilder is an Artist who has the ability to see himself, or herself as a finished work of Art through hard and intense training. I'm CEO/Owner of Personal Training Connection, my private Personal Training Company. I go to the homes or businesses of my clients and train them privately. The programs that I design for them are customized and tailored to the client's request or specific needs according to my accessment. My clients love training with me because my workouts are creative and inspiring. I teach them how to focus on specific muscle areas, and explain how the mind and body connect to each other. Helping people transform their lives and lifestyles is my priority, and am commited to this industry indefinitely. Wishing everyone Good Health and Wellness, Joe Savoia, ACE-Certified, Personal Trainer and Owner of Personal Training Connection.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 16, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*savoiaj* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 16, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------

